# Crystal shops in london



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

I've tried google but all its given me is E-bay  some fucking afro braiding thing and a load of shit about crystal palace 

I need shops in london that sell bits of natural crystals, for like healing and stuff.

I know theres a stall in stables market Camden, but they rareley have anything decent and most of their stock seems to be mislabelled the majority of the time. The only decent thing I got from there is a few clear quartz double pointed laser wands. 

If anyone knows anywhere please please please let me know


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I've tried google but all its given me is E-bay  some fucking afro braiding thing and a load of shit about crystal palace
> 
> I need shops in london that sell bits of natural crystals, for like healing and stuff.
> 
> ...



expensive, but Mysteries on Monmouth St near Charing Cross Road??

Also have a look at the ads in _Psychic News_


----------



## reprobate (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

Watkins Esoteric in Cecil Court, WC2, round the corner from Leicester Square tube on the Piccadilly Line - there's a Watkins Bookshop, but it's a couple of doors down from that.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cool cheers  

hopefully I'll be able to find something decent...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

I was in there today, and had a quick look at their crystal selection - brought me back to when I were a nipper and used to collect crystals, it did.  They even had very rare stuff like dioptase.  Actually is there any way you could google just for a non-new age actual straight-down-the-line bob's-yer-uncle boney fidey crystal shop?  I'm not sure if they even do things like that any more, but in the good old days you could get shops that just actually sold crystals...

hang on...


<googles>


http://www.minersoc.org/pages/links/dealers.html

This sort of thing praps?  There's a couple of London-based dealers on that list.  Got it by googling "mineralogists UK" or something.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah I dont really wanna travel though atm and cant due to costs, also with things like mail order, its weird cus u have to be able to 'feel' them (hippy bollocks) lol


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

Fucking hippies


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

shut up!!!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jan 6, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

>


now this really is a charlatan of the first order--an insult to the original post and question.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jan 6, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Fucking hippies



I see your sensitivity is only exceeded by your tolerance and open-mindedness.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jan 6, 2006)

TP is of course free to spend her hard-earned on what she likes, but there's about as much evidence for Icke's fantasies as there is for crystals being good for "like healing and stuff". Or have I missed something?


----------



## StuPC (Jan 6, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> now this really is a charlatan of the first order.


Does that mean he gets to tell all the second- and third- order charlatans what to do, and they have to make him tea and stuff?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> now this really is a charlatan of the first order--an insult to the original post and question.


Sorry, but as a one-time amateur mineralogist and also being a little familiar with the properties of crystals in a piezo-electrical context, I'm sorry, but people should refer back to the basic science they learned at school before believing cobblers like "crystals" / creationism  / orgone accumulators  / "geopathic stress" (therein lies a story about a "device" a colleague felt neccessary to insert in a make-shift PC installation I once set up - 20 pence worth of copper wire in a plastic box she'd paid 100 quid for   ) .........

The prozac has cut in and I'm a bit hyper this morning. Serotonin and Prozac are real things I can personally vouch for - no way would I turn to crystals and ouija boards for my depression.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 6, 2006)

Leave the crytals to the hippies: I've got a mystical potato for sale.

It's of purest green and has an all-seeing eye. And you can't say fairer than that...

(POA)


----------



## Santi-Panchita (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello TP, not sure where you live as you said you dont want to travel...but theres a good (ish) shop in Greenwich market under the covered bit. 

I prefer Watkins in Cecil Court though, given the size and the fact that you can get distracted by the books too. Happy hunting


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2006)

If you're really lazy

http://everythingelse.search.ebay.c...ZQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ3QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs

Hippy


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2006)

or you can grow your own

http://www.crystalgrowing.com/index_e.htm


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2006)

Natural crystalline *arsenic  * 
Now this is a crystal whose effects I believe in


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> or you can grow your own
> 
> http://www.crystalgrowing.com/index_e.htm




like salt? dont make me laugh!!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 6, 2006)

Does the Natural History Museum still sell them in the Earth Galleries shop?

A decade ago, they had a hippy crystal-healing chakra-bollocks shop manager who had filled the place with vast chunks of Brazilian boulder containing amethysts that sold for eye-watering prices.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

I wouldnt buy fuck all from the natural history museum!!! not for shitty overpriced nasty looking tumblestones anyway...

amethyst isn't really that expensive though... I've picked up a couple of hand sized pieces of druze for roughly 6 quid.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> The prozac has cut in and I'm a bit hyper this morning. Serotonin and Prozac are real things I can personally vouch for - no way would I turn to crystals and ouija boards for my depression.



well thats good isn't because I dont have depression and not that I'd think that a bunch of rocks would 'cure' me if I did. maybe you should have asked for my opinion before spouting off rubbish.

FYI I dont think they can 'cure' illnesses - I do my chackras and meditate with them when I can and if you have a problem with that its none of your fucking business in the first place is it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> well thats good isn't because I dont have depression and not that I'd think that a bunch of rocks would 'cure' me if I did. maybe you should have asked for my opinion before spouting off rubbish.
> 
> FYI I dont think they can 'cure' illnesses - I do my chackras and meditate with them when I can and if you have a problem with that its none of your fucking business in the first place is it?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah... 

all I wanted was a few shops, not you poncey bastards getting in your half pence worth of bullshit.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeah...
> 
> all I wanted was a few shops, not you poncey bastards getting in your half pence worth of bullshit.




as opposed to your two pennyworth about mumbo jumbo!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> as opposed to your two pennyworth about mumbo jumbo!




thats rich coming from someone offering to sell me stuff tbh.

 

I said fuck all about mumbo jumbo, I was just asking for some shops

curse that bastard mod who moved this thread - thanks for fuck all.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 6, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Serotonin and Prozac are real things I can personally vouch for - no way would I turn to crystals and ouija boards for my depression.



Ouija boards should never be used for depression   

cherrybaby, teeps asked if people knew of shops where she could buy crystals, she didn't say why she wanted them for many posts. If she finds them beneficial who the F are you to knock that? 
Some people buy crystals coz they're pretty   

Caduceus, 35, Carnarvon Rd., Leyton, London. Found this shops teeps, dunno if it'd be any good, but thought it's kinda near you.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Ouija boards should never be used for depression
> 
> cherrybaby, teeps asked if people knew of shops where she could buy crystals, she didn't say why she wanted them for many posts. If she finds them beneficial who the F are you to knock that?
> Some people buy crystals coz they're pretty
> ...




Crystals are silly and my posts refelected this reality.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Crystals are silly and my posts refelected this reality.




your posts reflected that you are a dickhead you mean sureley?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 6, 2006)

Buy my mystical potato you bastards. It's a _Maris Piper _ for christsakes.

It's been signed by Uri Geller and everything.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> your posts reflected that you are a dickhead you mean sureley?




I bet you are so stupid you have Franklin Mint plates on the wall and rub arnica on your bruises.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I bet you are so stupid you have Franklin Mint plates on the wall and rub arnica on your bruises.




ha! I dont even know what those fucking things are so go screw yourself up the arsehole with a spanner and I hope, I REALLY do hope it rips you up.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> ha! I dont even know what those fucking things are so go screw yourself up the arsehole with a spanner and I hope, I REALLY do hope it rips you up.




Nah my spanners are all ring (snap on) and I'm thinking of you while I do it.


----------



## stroober (Jan 6, 2006)

think there is one at the top of portobello road...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I've tried google but all its given me is E-bay  some fucking afro braiding thing and a load of shit about crystal palace
> 
> I need shops in london that sell bits of natural crystals, for like healing and stuff.
> 
> ...



Your best bet would be to visit an old granite working somewhere in the UK - there is an excellent one at Shap in Cumbria - and have a look round, as there is always loads of stuff lying around, especially if you can find some mineral veins.  Why pay for lumps of crystal when there are literally thousands of tons of them across the country going for nowt.  You are more likely to feel better having a good walk in the hills looking for free crystals than any good the crystals themselves will do you 

I've got a couple of lumps of quartz on my desk (I like geology - none of this hippy nonsense!) at work and it makes absolutely no difference to health of anyone in the office, believe me, and they are both sizeable chunks.  Wasting your money buying such nonsense, but it is your money after all


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

for fuck sakes, this aint about hippy bullshit, I just mostly like the different shapes and colours and stuff, walking about on top of hills isnt going to bring me a twinned lump of nicley coloured citrine is it ffs, mostly its just shitty quartz you find up there, I did go to the blue john mine in castleton once, it was fookin amazing down there


----------



## stroober (Jan 6, 2006)

which crystal do you needs i have some lying about some where fom geology studentness


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont *need* any in particular, I've already got a shit load but I thought it'd be nice to come accross some new ones...


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> for fuck sakes, this aint about hippy bullshit, I just mostly like the different shapes and colours and stuff, walking about on top of hills isnt going to bring me a twinned lump of nicley coloured citrine is it ffs, mostly its just shitty quartz you find up there, I did go to the blue john mine in castleton once, it was fookin amazing down there



So who said this then? " I need shops in london that sell bits of natural crystals, for *like healing and stuff.*"


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> So who said this then? " I need shops in london that sell bits of natural crystals, for *like healing and stuff.*"




because.... they are the best places to get them from ime, they do sell some nice stuff usually aside from the crappy tumblestones you can get in most places.


----------



## reprobate (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Crystals are silly and my posts refelected this reality.



Crystals say you are an insular fuckwit. People get pleasure from crystals and what is so silly about that?


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> FYI I dont think they can 'cure' illnesses - I do my chackras and meditate with them when I can


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> I see your sensitivity is only exceeded by your tolerance and open-mindedness.




Oh for goodness sake - I'd just mentioned I was in Watkins Esoteric earlier - what did you think I was doing in there, buying my latest copy of Scientific Rationalist Materialist magazine?  


I was aving a larf with teeps, Larry - do try to keep up!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Crystals are silly and my posts refelected this reality.




Crystals are silly in your opinion and your posts reflected your opinion about reality.


Actually I don't believe in crystal healing stuff whatsoever, but I don't have this weird compulsion to be fucking rude to people and make a big noise about my own beliefs when somebody's just asking a simple question.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

It's not a belief it's a fact, crystals don't heal or anything else, they are inert. I think it is a duty, yes a duty to stop people being conned by charlatans. That said TP has stated that she does not wish to go for the mumbo jumbo bit. Fair play to her.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

reprobate said:
			
		

> Crystals say you are an insular fuckwit. People get pleasure from crystals and what is so silly about that?




Crystals talk to you?! Claim the million dollars from James Randi quick!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> It's not a belief it's a fact, crystals don't heal or anything else, they are inert. I think it is a duty, yes a duty to stop people being conned by charlatans. That said TP has stated that she does not wish to go for the mumbo jumbo bit. Fair play to her.




I dont think I'm being conned when I buy bits of rock what makes you think that anyone is being conned? 

The only people that are are those who dont know a peice of rose quartz from turquoise tbh and then more fool them because you'd think they'd invest some time actually learning about different stones rather than thinking its an amazing 'new age' miricale instant cure for them.

the only people that get fed bullshit and spout bullshit are those who know fuck all on the subject they are talking about so they believe anything they hear, they dont actually bother to go out and find out information.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I dont think I'm being conned when I buy bits of rock what makes you think that anyone is being conned?
> 
> The only people that are are those who dont know a peice of rose quartz from turquoise tbh and then more fool them because you'd think they'd invest some time actually learning about different stones rather than thinking its an amazing 'new age' miricale instant cure for them.
> 
> the only people that get fed bullshit and spout bullshit are those who know fuck all on the subject they are talking about so they believe anything they hear, they dont actually bother to go out and find out information.




People buy crystals in many instances because they belive the claims made largely by the people who sell the stuff that tyey have special powers. Just because someone is stupid or lazy does not mean it's right to con them. I moan on about gold speaker cables and lots of other lying conning shite.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> People buy crystals in many instances because they belive the claims made largely by the people who sell the stuff that tyey have special powers. Just because someone is stupid or lazy does not mean it's right to con them. I moan on about gold speaker cables and lots of other lying conning shite.




it looks like you are someone who knows fuck all about the subject they are going on about too.

piss off elsewhere you idiot. I aint interested any more.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> it looks like you are someone who knows fuck all about the subject they are going on about too.
> 
> piss off elsewhere you idiot. I aint interested any more.




Oh that debunks my view on new age charlatans then.....


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

your veiws are shit because you dont know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2006)

What a load of bastards you lot are being today!

FFS people can spend their money on what the fuck they like, whether you lot think it's a load of shit or not.  Is everything that you buy completely utalitarian and functional?  I doubt it.

I have some crystals cos they're pretty and I like to collect stuff.

And anyone who says that I shouldn't have them because they serve no practical scientific purpose is moving one step closer to having a lump of rock quartz (unpolished) shoved where the sun don't shine.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Jan 6, 2006)

If there's any poster who can fight their own battles, it's surely TP!


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Epona said:
			
		

> What a load of bastards you lot are being today!
> 
> FFS people can spend their money on what the fuck they like, whether you lot think it's a load of shit or not.  Is everything that you buy completely utalitarian and functional?  I doubt it.
> 
> ...



I would not say for a moment you shold not have crystals. For me it's like having a poster ask how much they should put in the church plate to ensure sin is washed away. The answer is not £2!


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> your veiws are shit because you dont know what the fuck you are talking about.



TP, do you think crystals are inert or not?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> TP, do you think crystals are inert or not?



fuck off you newbie cunt.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 6, 2006)

Why does it have to be a crystal? Are other rocks any good?


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> fuck off you newbie cunt.




Ugly fat arsed potty mouth!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

Fruitloop said:
			
		

> Why does it have to be a crystal? Are other rocks any good?




yeah basically minerals/crystals nothing totally obscure though...


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Ugly fat arsed potty mouth!




lol ur calling me ugly *AND* fat??!! sureley not!! thats fucking laughable really, I am neither any of those things, and yeah I can fucking swear if I want to or dont you believe in that either?


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Fruitloop said:
			
		

> Why does it have to be a crystal? Are other rocks any good?




Good for what exactly?


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol ur calling me ugly *AND* fat??!! sureley not!! thats fucking laughable really, I am neither any of those things, and yeah I can fucking swear if I want to or dont you believe in that either?



I have _faith_  you are ugly and have a fat arse.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2006)

I think my christian mate is wasting his stupid time by praying and going to church. I don't tell it to his face - that's rude.

And don't nobody get into a slagging match with teeps, you'll lose


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

Epona said:
			
		

> What a load of bastards you lot are being today!
> 
> FFS people can spend their money on what the fuck they like, whether you lot think it's a load of shit or not.  Is everything that you buy completely utalitarian and functional?  I doubt it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I think my christian mate is wasting his stupid time by praying and going to church. I don't tell it to his face - that's rude.
> 
> And don't nobody get into a algging match with teeps, you'll lose



Yeah?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I have _faith_  you are ugly and have a fat arse.





hahaha you are such a dickhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if thats the only ammo you have and you think it's going to get to me you got another thing coming.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I have _faith_  you are ugly and have a fat arse.




Unfortunately for you Teeps is quite well known IRL round these parts and she's very "presentable".  Bad luck.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeah basically minerals/crystals nothing totally obscure though...







asbestos ?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Unfortunately for you Teeps is quite well known IRL round these parts and she's very "presentable".  Bad luck.




lol presentable

isn't it just *SAD* how some people resort to insults about looks   

you really do have a shit arguement now...


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Unfortunately for you Teeps is quite well known IRL round these parts and she's very "presentable".  Bad luck.




Nah, thats just a view, hardly objective. I would say it is a blissfully ignorant potty mouth with huge arse.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Yeah?



yeah. crystals may or may not align my chakras, but Tribal_Princess is a black belt at Giving Verbal Beating, and that's a fact!


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol presentable
> 
> isn't it just *SAD* how some people resort to insults about looks
> 
> you really do have a shit arguement now...




You called me a cunt. I think you are ignorant, the huge arse is secondary.


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> TP, do you think crystals are inert or not?



I dunno what TP thinks, but I'll ask you a question - have you ever owned a quartz powered watch or clock?


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Epona said:
			
		

> I dunno what TP thinks, but I'll ask you a question - have you ever owned a quartz powered watch or clock?




No, I have a sun dial.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Nah, thats just a view, hardly objective. I would say it is a blissfully ignorant potty mouth with huge arse.




**YAWN**

got any other words of wisdom for us all? please be forthcoming, prick.


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2006)

Or used any technology that makes use of a laser?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

Epona said:
			
		

> I dunno what TP thinks, but I'll ask you a question - have you ever owned a quartz powered watch or clock?




yeah actually... get a couple of bits of quartz and strike them together in the dark and you'll get a flash of light... there aint no energy in there is there.... lol


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> You called me a cunt. I think you are ignorant, the huge arse is secondary.




*YOU* think that *I* am ignorant??!!! jesus!!!! lol take a look in the mirror!!!!


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> **YAWN**
> 
> got any other words of wisdom for us all? please be forthcoming, prick.



Oh if you want i will dispense more "wisdom".

Crystals do not heal.
Sitting in canvas pyramids will not make you slim.
Homeopathy is nonsense.
Arsecandling _does_ work.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeah actually... get a couple of bits of quartz and strike them together in the dark and you'll get a flash of light... there aint no energy in there is there.... lol



Well, strictly speaking, you just put that energy there when you struck them. Still, there's all sorts of fascinating things about crystals, quite apart from the 'hippy' stuff.

*nobody report any posts will they? this is fun to watch *


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Epona said:
			
		

> Or used any technology that makes use of a laser?




Never, I prefer a candle.


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeah actually... get a couple of bits of quartz and strike them together in the dark and you'll get a flash of light... there aint no energy in there is there.... lol



People go on about them as if they have no practical use whatsoever, but they're used a lot in technology and manufacturing processes


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeah actually... get a couple of bits of quartz and strike them together in the dark and you'll get a flash of light... there aint no energy in there is there.... lol




Doh! The energy came from the act of striking the two bits of rock.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Oh if you want i will dispense more "wisdom".
> 
> Crystals do not heal.
> Sitting in canvas pyramids will not make you slim.
> ...




ohhhh man you're just making me simply *die* of laugher... how fucking hilarious are you??!!!


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> *YOU* think that *I* am ignorant??!!! jesus!!!! lol take a look in the mirror!!!!



Intelligence cannot be ascertained by an assesment of looks.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Intelligence cannot be ascertained by an assesment of looks.




ahh right.... it was a figure of speach y'know? like take a bit of time to reflect upon yourself and your ideas.... but tbh I wouldnt have expected someone as simple minded as you to 'get it' really.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, well ok. But seriously, given all the examinations of crystals over the years, do you really believe they have any powers other than possibly looking attractive?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Ok, well ok. But seriously, given all the examinations of crystals over the years, do you really believe they have any powers other than possibly looking attractive?




thats not what this thread is about I was just looking for shops, I'm fucked off now because YOU and a few other people but mainly yourself has come allong with no real knowledge and proceeded to inflict us all with your bullshit rubbish that we didnt ask for so NO I will not answer your question you can fuck off.


----------



## reprobate (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> People buy crystals in many instances because they belive the claims made largely by the people who sell the stuff that tyey have special powers. Just because someone is stupid or lazy does not mean it's right to con them. I moan on about gold speaker cables and lots of other lying conning shite.



What has this got to do with what TP said


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

I am trying to save her from her ignorance and gullibility!


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Doh! The energy came from the act of striking the two bits of rock.



And the piezoelectric effect has *no* relevance to the brightness of the sparks?


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

reprobate said:
			
		

> What has this got to do with what TP said




I cn't work it out either, then gain, i can't see where you claimed crystals tlk to you either, something that cherrybaby seems to see here.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Epona said:
			
		

> And the piezoelectric effect has *no* relevance to the brightness of the sparks?




That post was the first in this thread to connect!!


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Ugly fat arsed potty mouth!



Ahhhh haha now you're showing your fucking ignorance in this area too


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I am trying to save her from her ignorance and gullibility!




By being ignorant and ill mannered?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I am trying to save her from her ignorance and gullibility!




what a pile of shite, like I said, concentrate on yourself before you criticise others.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> what a pile of shite, like I said, concentrate on yourself before you criticise others.



I have refined my intellect over the decades, it is my duty but mainly a whim to save the flat earthers from themselves.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> By being ignorant and ill mannered?




Where is the percieved ignorance? In my knowledge of TP's arse or elsewhere? Please explain.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Nah, thats just a view, hardly objective. I would say it is a blissfully ignorant potty mouth with huge arse.



Oh the irony! Please stop... you drew me out of a flounce cos of it.

FWIW I don't think stones have any special powers nor can they cure cancer or anything, but they certainly have therapeutic uses. Do you know anything about health and wellbeing? 

Happy mind... happy body! 

I for one get something off crystal, I'll mooch around a shop or and pick up pretty stones, with out knowing why. I get bad or good vibes off people and places with out having any interaction with them. Maybe that is an aura or something, I don't know - but just like lay lines it is not something I'd dismiss.

Huge arse!! I've met TP dozerns of times, and I'd never describe her as anything put potty mouthed.

Fucking n00bs.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I am trying to save her from her ignorance and gullibility!




You're all heart.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Oh the irony! Please stop... you drew me out of a flounce cos of it.
> 
> FWIW I don't think stones have any special powers nor can they cure cancer or anything, but they certainly have therapeutic uses. Do you know anything about health and wellbeing?
> 
> ...




I wish I had a mailing list with gullible types like you and TP on it, I would be a millionaire selling all sorts of shite to you.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Doh! The energy came from the act of striking the two bits of rock.



You had to read Crispy's post before you said that didn't you   

Jesus, you really are fucking shit for brains.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> You're all heart.




With a little malice added and a healthy splodge of cynicism.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Where is the percieved ignorance? In my knowledge of TP's arse or elsewhere? Please explain.




Atm, i'm very confused as to why you're abusing tp for wanting a focus for meditation. 

Your seeming obsession with her arse is not something that i want to discuss.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I wish I had a mailing list with gullible types like you and TP on it, I would be a millionaire selling all sorts of shite to you.



You don't have the insight to con people; you need knowledge, and I can't see any of that, baby!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I have refined my intellect over the decades, it is my duty but mainly a whim to save the flat earthers from themselves.




it is your duty to save people from themselves??!! wtffuckinghell 

are you like some sort of self professed 'messiah' or something


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> You had to read Crispy's post before you said that didn't you
> 
> Jesus, you really are fucking shit for brains.



It was taught to me at age 8 during physics class.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> Atm, i'm very confused as to why you're abusing tp for wanting a focus for meditation.
> 
> Your seeming obsession with her arse is not something that i want to discuss.




Came up after being called a cunt.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Where is the percieved ignorance? In my knowledge of TP's arse or elsewhere? Please explain.



You can't even see your own ignorance? I pity you 

MY NAMES CHERRYBABY YOU'RE WRONG AND I'M RIGHT, EVEN THOUGH I HAVE TO WAIT FOR CRISPY TO POST BEFORE SO I CAN DUPLICATE IT AND PASS IT OFF AS MY OWN KNOWLEDGE.

fucking cretin.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Came up after being called a cunt.



You are though! This is exactly the ignorance we're talking about, cunt.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> It was taught to me at age 8 during physics class.



Of course it was


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

someone take over for me I need a fag break.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Came up after being called a cunt.




I don't relly see much wrong with that considering how you are reacting to  simple request for the location of  shop.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> I don't relly see much wrong with that considering how you are reacting to  simple request for the location of  shop.



Nah, it''s like having a post asking for a good excorcist. Bound to raise a few issues.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

All those who think cherrybaby is a condescending cunt, say AYE!

AYE!


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> You can't even see your own ignorance? I pity you
> 
> MY NAMES CHERRYBABY YOU'RE WRONG AND I'M RIGHT, EVEN THOUGH I HAVE TO WAIT FOR CRISPY TO POST BEFORE SO I CAN DUPLICATE IT AND PASS IT OFF AS MY OWN KNOWLEDGE.
> 
> fucking cretin.




Caps lock problem? 

Try chanting, that might sort it out.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 6, 2006)

Aye!


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> You are though! This is exactly the ignorance we're talking about, cunt.




What _ignorance _ exactly are you reffering to little boy?


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Nah, it''s like having a post asking for a good excorcist. Bound to raise a few issues.




yes, your issues with anyone who does not ggree with you.

And how in the hell is someone asking for a shop that sells crystals comparable to asking for an exorcist?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

AYE MOTHERFUCKKERRS!!!!!


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Aye!


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> What _ignorance _ exactly are you reffering to little boy?



There's five pages of it, take your pick.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> yes, your issues with anyone who does not ggree with you.
> 
> And how in the hell is someone asking for a shop that sells crystals comparable to asking for an exorcist?




Both requests are suggestive of a general looniness, a willingness to accept foolishness as fact, that people get upset at having the scales removed from their eyes is historically consistent. 

<laughs at flat earthers giving it large>


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice tag line.

It suits you.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> There's five pages of it, take your pick.




Well here's a decent selection of ignorance. Can you guess who came out with this tosh? 


```
FWIW I don't think stones have any special powers nor can they cure cancer or anything, but they certainly have therapeutic uses. Do you know anything about health and wellbeing?
```

Or how about this bunkham?


```
for one get something off crystal
```

Oh how fools rush in where angels fear to tread...


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Nice tag line.
> 
> It suits you.




Ta boy.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Well here's a decent selection of ignorance. Can you guess who came out with this tosh?
> 
> 
> 
> > FWIW I don't think stones have any special powers nor can they cure cancer or anything, but they certainly have therapeutic uses. Do you know anything about health and wellbeing?



So meditation has no beneficial effects at all?


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Well here's a decent selection of ignorance. Can you guess who came out with this tosh?
> 
> Firky wrote:
> 
> ...



Well done, for quoting my post - but what are you trying to prove?

If you knew the difference between therapeutic and curative then that would help.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> So meditation has no beneficial effects at all?



Where does meditiation come into it? Meditating suits some people, nice to get calm and all that. Soem belive that they see god when they meditate though. I pity them.

This is about crystals anyway.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Where does meditiation come into it? Meditating suits some people, nice to get calm and all that. Soem belive that they see god when they meditate though. I pity them.
> 
> This is about crystals anyway.




because crystals can be aids to meditation and if people think they see god then thats up to them isnt it ffs, you total fucking wanker.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Well done, for quoting my post - but what are you trying to prove?
> 
> If you knew the difference between therapeutic and curative then that would help.




I was showing your ignorance as requested by you.

But I am fully focused and await eagerly your explanation of the powers of crystals.


----------



## Griff (Jan 6, 2006)

Thread of the week.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> because crystals can be aids to meditation and if people think they see god then thats up to them isnt it ffs, you total fucking wanker.




But there is no God, if people think they see god then they are simply deluded and maybe ill.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Where does meditiation come into it? Meditating suits some people, nice to get calm and all that. Soem belive that they see god when they meditate though. I pity them.
> 
> This is about crystals anyway.




 

you didn't see tp's post about using crystals as a focus to help meditation then?


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> But there is no God, if people think they see god then they are simply deluded and maybe ill.




completely unlike people who think they know everything.........


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> completely unlike people who think they know everything.........



Where did I claim to know everything toggle?


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

So in actual fact by trying to show my ignorance, you don't know the difference between curative and therapeutic. 

Excellent.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> you didn't see tp's post about using crystals as a focus to help meditation then?



Staring at a crystal whilst meditating makes no more sense than staring at a turd.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> But there is no God, if people think they see god then they are simply deluded and maybe ill.




you dont KNOW that though do you because you have no first hand experience of it obviously otherwise you wouldnt be chatting shit like a pickney.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> So in actual fact by trying to show my ignorance, you don't know the difference between curative and therapeutic.
> 
> Excellent.




I think you find posting nonsense polls here is theraputic for you, like community care but cheaper.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Staring at a crystal whilst meditating makes no more sense than staring at a turd.




so you think something stinky would help you deal with stress, help you relax? Perhps your repeted comments about tp's arse re a prelude for a request for one of her turds.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I think you find posting nonsense polls here is theraputic for you, like community care but cheaper.




you got the wrong cunt, thats ninj you're talking about with the poll thing.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Staring at a crystal whilst meditating makes no more sense than staring at a turd.



So by that rational, you may as well make hospitals as uncomfortable as possible, bare concrete walls, no flowers or soft lighting - because how one feels has no effect on their general health and wellbeing.

What a fucking wanka you are.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> you dont KNOW that though do you because you have no first hand experience of it obviously otherwise you wouldnt be chatting shit like a pickney.



I Do know there is no God, I also know there is no santa, no goblins and no fairys.

There are a lot of twits in the world though.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> so you think something stinky would help you deal with stress, help you relax? Perhps your repeted comments about tp's arse re a prelude for a request for one of her turds.




I might send them one in a box with a ribbon round it.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> you got the wrong cunt, thats ninj you're talking about with the poll thing.



A cunt is a cunt is a cunt.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I Do know there is no God,



proove it.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> A cunt is a cunt is a cunt.




like yourself then no?


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> I think you find posting nonsense polls here is theraputic for you, like community care but cheaper.



Are you getting confused.... oh and I did wander if you were a n00b or not, now  I don't think you are..... so who is cherrybaby


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> So by that rational, you may as well make hospitals as uncomfortable as possible, bare concrete walls, no flowers or soft lighting - because how one feels has no effect on their general health and wellbeing.
> 
> What a fucking wanka you are.



The last hospital I was in had cockroaches running about, shit food but lots of antibiotics, hence no problem healing up.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> like yourself then no?



But TP, I thought you said I was a dickhead?


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> proove it.



On that basis, do you believe in Santa?


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> The last hospital I was in had cockroaches running about, shit food but lots of antibiotics, hence no problem healing up.



That's no way to speak of your relatives when they come to visit


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I might send them one in a box with a ribbon round it.



Ah, but if nobody unwraps the box, there is an equal probability of there being a turd or a crystal inside. Meditating with the closed box might be a useful experiment to ascertain the effectiveness of crystals (or turds).


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> But TP, I thought you said I was a dickhead?




you are every fucking curse under the sun.


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Ah, but if nobody unwraps the box, there is an equal probability of there being a turd or a crystal inside. Meditating with the closed box might be a useful experiment to ascertain the effectiveness of crystals (or turds).



The smell?


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> you are every fucking curse under the sun.



 

anyway, you want a cup of tea?


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> you are every fucking curse under the sun.



I prefer pedant myself.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Ah, but if nobody unwraps the box, there is an equal probability of there being a turd or a crystal inside. Meditating with the closed box might be a useful experiment to ascertain the effectiveness of crystals (or turds).




or cats.


I'm still waiting on your proof of the non existnce of god.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> anyway, you want a cup of tea?




yeah you know where the kitchen is...

do us a favour and make G one while ur at it, cheers


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> or cats.



Depends on the size of the box?


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeah you know where the kitchen is...
> 
> 
> do us a favour and make G one while ur at it, cheers



kk

BRB then!

you better have milk this time


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Depends on the size of the box?


Or the cat.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> BRB then!
> 
> you better have milk this time




I do man its in the fridge, u know where that is too ffs, why the fuck are u talking to me on here anyway ur just sittin next to me ffs


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> or cats.
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on your proof of the non existnce of god.



Any evidence to sugegst your belief in god is based on any rational?







staring at the above will not be of help.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Any evidence to sugegst your belief in god is based on any rational?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah if the fuckin link worked!!!!


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I do man its in the fridge, u know where that is too ffs, why the fuck are u talking to me on here anyway ur just sittin next to me ffs



cos am a lazy cunt


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeah if the fuckin link worked!!!!



Stop staring through yer crystals and see the image maaaan.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Stop staring through yer crystals and see the image maaaan.




piss off you reprobate.


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyway, who do you reckon cherrybaby really is?

It is only six days into the NY, they registered in Jan' and they've already heard of Ninjaboy's polls hhmm... methinks they've been here before.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

no santa?

cunt


----------



## cherrybaby (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Anyway, who do you reckon cherrybaby really is?
> 
> It is only six days into the NY, they registered in Jan' and they've already heard of Ninjaboy's polls hhmm... methinks they've been here before.



I read the bin.


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2006)

cherrybaby said:
			
		

> Any evidence to sugegst your belief in god is based on any rational?




Try answering the question insted of avoiding it.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Anyway, who do you reckon cherrybaby really is?
> 
> It is only six days into the NY, they registered in Jan' and they've already heard of Ninjaboy's polls hhmm... methinks they've been here before.




ninjaboy is a reet slag, thats probably how.. he gets about a bit lol


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 6, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> Try answering the question insted of avoiding it.




lol they cant obv


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

Of course you do, pet!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 6, 2006)

I am _*so*_ glad I shifted this thread from suburban....however the London forum shouldn't have to put up with this unseemly spat so I'm closing the thread.


----------

